# Fishing Piers in gulf shores



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

My Wife and I are planning to go fishing this afternoon and wanted to know if we needed to go to state park pier or to ft. morgan and what to use. We would like some specks, but will take any that is eatable. Thanks:whistling:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm pretty positive you can't eat anything out of the Gulf right now(catch and release), but I've heard conflicting reports. If you want to just fish for fun, then the Gulf State Park Pier is a great pier. Just bring a sabiki rod plus a heavy spinning rod and you will have fun with kings and sharks all day...a lot of bait too. Good luck!


----------

